# re-lacing moccasins...



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I picked up a really nice pair of LL Bean's heavy-duty handsewn boat shoes. Only problem is that the leather lace is un-laced.

Any tricks on how to re-lace such a shoe, I'm talking of course about threading through the sides and heel.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

That is tough one! I've though about that too - since they are LLB, you can likely send them in for repair.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

Timberland used to sell a repair kit that had a needle -well actually it was more like a metal knitting needle with a threaded axial hole opposite the blunted end. You cut the lace end at a taper, screwed it in and fished the needle around through the grommets. I've done it probably a dozen times.

Sperry sells one for $6 (link has redundant instructions)
Texas LeatherCraft has one for $2.39, I guess it's the same thing
Tandy Leather ($3.99) might even be local - I'm assuming 5" is long enough to go around the heel.

Of course in a pinch you can fully remove the lace and just lace it up like a normal shoe -laces are really long though.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks,
Actually remembered an old baseball glove re-lacing tool I had.
A bit big but it did the job.


----------

